# Grouping Documents



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Uploading and Grouping your Documents:

On Saturday, I submitted my ILR Application online and paid the fees.
Once you have paid you are told to set up an account with UKVCAS and there is a link to click and it takes you there. 

Since the Sopra Steria centres are closed due to the COVID-19 pandemic you are not able to book your appointment for doing your biometrics. However, I was still able to upload all of my required and supporting documents on the UKVCAS website and did do that. 

Many people have asked how to go about organizing the documents required for the ILR application. Well each persons situation is a bit different and thus require different documents. *At the very end of filling in your own application form you are given a list of documents that you personally will need to submit to the UKVCAS website. *

Here is the list of sections that UKVCAS give you to work with when you go to their website. You will need to take your personal list of required documents and fit them into the categories provided on the UKVCAS website. I’m retired so some of the sections don’t apply to me but I will tell you what they are anyway.

** Manditory **
*Proof of Application:* ( I uploaded 2 different pdf files for this important category )
This is how I grouped my docs for this section.

*First pdf file* was the Applicant’s Passport only… ( the size was 3.3 MB )

*The 2nd pdf file* was made up of the Signed Forms: ( size was 3.9 MB )
- Declaration form signed by my husband / spouse
- Applicant’s consent for Home Office to verify information 
- Proof of payment for the ILR application

* (I couldn’t get away with just the one pdf file as you are only allowed a maximum size of 6.0 MB per file, so had to make 2 separate files.)


=======

*Other:* ( uploaded 1 pdf file )
In this section I wrote a letter as to why I wanted to stay in the UK. 


*Proof of Residence: * ( uploaded 2 files )
*The first pdf file* had all the papers for 
- our Joint House Deeds
- the Joint Council Tax Bills for 
2018, 2019, 2020

*The second pdf file* showed all of our joint mail submissions
- we provided 6 items addressed to us as Mr. & Mrs 


*Proof of Finances:* ( uploaded 2 files )
- official letter from my Canadian Pension source stating how much I will receive each month.
- Consent letter for the Home Office to verify third party information signed by my sponsor / husband. The pension deposits go into a joint bank account so that is why I included that consent letter.
- bank statements showing pension deposits. I provided 2 statements from 2018, 2019, 2020


*Proof of Business* … X not applicable to me


*Life Events:* ( uploaded 1 file )
- put Marriage Certificate here
- Put Divorce Decree here

*Medical Information* … X not applicable to me

*Sponsor’s Employment* … X not applicable to me

*Proof if ID / Travel History *( uploaded 1 file )
- applicant’s BRP ( front and back of the card )
- Husband’s passport ( Cover and all pages of his visa )


*Educational *… X not applicable to me

I hope this breakdown of sections will help others as they prepare their own documents for submission. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks for that twee. I've just been looking through them myself, after finding out that I can upload the documents.

I was pondering, - I am the sponsor with the majority of the income through pensions. My wife the applicant has some employment earnings. So far I have uploaded her employment pay slips and bank statements under "Finances" and her employer's letter under "Employment". I'm now pondering where to put my pension notification advices, related letters, and related bank statements. Either under "Sponsor's/Employment" or "Finances"?

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Richjohn said:


> Thanks for that twee. I've just been looking through them myself, after finding out that I can upload the documents.
> 
> I was pondering, - I am the sponsor with the majority of the income through pensions. My wife the applicant has some employment earnings. So far I have uploaded her employment pay slips and bank statements under "Finances" and her employer's letter under "Employment". I'm now pondering where to put my pension notification advices, related letters, and related bank statements. Either under "Sponsor's/Employment" or "Finances"?
> 
> Any thoughts anyone?


Hi Richjohn,

I am the applicant and a pensioner. 
All income is coming from my pensions.
I can meet the £18,600.00 without involving my husband who is my sponsor. 
So never included any income/pensions of his.

However, I did fill in and include the Consent letter for the Home Office to verify third party information signed by sponsor / husband, since my pension deposits go into a joint bank account that I share with my husband.

If you are combining income with your wife to meet the £18,600 then I would assume all YOUR proof of income would also be in the Finances category. Not sure if this will help you, but this is how I did mine as a retired person.


*I put ALL pension information into the "Finance" category. *
My Finance category included 2 pdf files. 

*My first pdf file had:*
Proof of Finances Using Applicant’s Pensions ( part 1 )

a. Consent letter for the Home Office to verify third party information signed by sponsor / husband. (We have a jnt. account where my pensions are deposited monthly.)

b. Pension Entitlement letter for Applicant’s ****** Pension 

c. Bank statements showing monthly deposits of ***** Pension 

i. March 2020 ( within the 28 days of submitting my application )
ii. June 2019
iii. April 2018

** Although I can meet the requirement for the £18,600 on that one pension above, I felt I should also show the other pensions I receive from the Canadian Government, so included those as well. Just to make sure. 


*My second pdf file had the following within it:*
Proof of Finances Using Applicant’s Pensions ( part 2 )

d. Entitlement letter from Canada for Applicant’s Canadian Gov. Pensions ( these are the Canadian Old Age Pension and CPP Pension )

e. Bank statements showing monthly deposits from my Canadian Gov. Pensions 

i. March 2020 ( within the 28 days of submitting my application )
ii. April 2019
iii. Oct. 2018

Hope this helps you a bit. 
There is no exact guidance when filling the document categories, you just need to try and keep it simple. Also, each applicant's information will be different in how they reach the £18,600.00 or what documents the Home Office are wanting for each applicant.

Good Luck


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks for your thoughts. Your logic seems logical!

What was making me uncertain was the use of the category title: "Sponsor's/ Employment". As on the one hand I am the sponsor, but on the other hand my income is not from employment. It's (from) pension income. 

If I put my pension related stuff under finance, there is going to be a lot there and very little under "Sponsor's/Employment" apart from my wife's, (the applicant) employer's letter. I am wondering if the latter category is intended for the spouse's income (regardless of whether from employment).


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Noticed that there is a Consent for the Home Office to verify application information form that you're using, and I've seen others submit this also. But I haven't seen set m ask for this form other than sponsor declaration. I could be wrong? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chesterli (Nov 27, 2017)

Many thanks for your post twee, very helpful!

I am going to use my partner/sponsor's pension income in August this year for my ILR. And I am not sure what documents to submit. I used my employment Cat A last time.

I heard that pension income is a lot simpler than Cat A, as only two main document are needed: (1) Official documentation from pension company or state for state pension， (2) Bank statements showing the pension payment of the pension into the person's account. Could you please confirm this?

And May I ask:

1. Does the pension documentations need to be 28 days fresh?
My partner only receive one documentation every December, is this too old for my August application?

2. How many bank statements are needed? do they need 28 days fresh?


Many thanks





twee said:


> Uploading and Grouping your Documents:
> 
> On Saturday, I submitted my ILR Application online and paid the fees.
> Once you have paid you are told to set up an account with UKVCAS and there is a link to click and it takes you there.
> ...


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Chesterli said:


> Many thanks for your post twee, very helpful!
> 
> I am going to use my partner/sponsor's pension income in August this year for my ILR. And I am not sure what documents to submit. I used my employment Cat A last time.
> 
> ...



Glad my post was helpful to you. 
This form has been so helpful to me, it really is nice to be able to pass on some help to others in this stressful time.

Before replying to your questions it should be pointed out that each person's application is unique to their situation. *When you finish your online application, a document list is given to you based on your answers to the your online application*. 

*In my case since I am using only my pension to satisfy the money bit, 
it said .. I will provide the following evidence of this pension:*

*- Official documentation from a pension company, confirming pension entitlement and amount (and, where applicable, reflecting any funds withdrawn from the pension account or fund)

- At least one personal bank statement in the 12-month period prior to the date of application showing payment of the pension into the person's account*


This is what I did in order to make sure I satisfied the above request

*Proof of Finances Using Applicant’s Pension*
a. Consent letter for the Home Office to verify third party information signed by my sponsor / husband. 
Since my Canadian pension is deposited monthly into a joint bank acct with my husband/sponsor.

b. Entitlement letter for Applicant’s Pension ... This was issued by my Canadian pension source, stating both the monthly amount of my pension and that "This is a Joint Life Annuity payable for as long as you live and as long as your beneficiary lives."* I provided the letter dated as of Jan. 2020,* since my pension increases yearly with the cost of living increase. Every year I do get a new statement telling me what I should expect to receive monthly for that year. I only receive one official letter a year from the pension people and that is what I have used on my initial spousal application, the FLR application and now for the ILR application.

c. Bank statements showing deposits of Pension into a joint bank acct.
i. March 2020, Feb. 2020
ii. June 2019, Jan. 2019
iii. April 2018, Jan 2018

I felt the request for "At least one personal bank statement in the 12-month period prior to the date of application showing payment of the pension into the person's account" was not really enough. Also, I made sure that I provided evidence of a deposit within 28 days of my online application so my last deposit was the end of March and my application was done on April 10th.

Hope I have helped you out with your enquiries. 
Best of Luck


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

ithinkin said:


> Noticed that there is a Consent for the Home Office to verify application information form that you're using, and I've seen others submit this also. But I haven't seen set m ask for this form other than sponsor declaration. I could be wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


*Well not wanting my application refused, I supplied this document and signed it. *

*PART 1: Consent for the Home Office to verify application information*

You (the applicant) should sign the Part 1 consent, and relevant other parties should sign Part 2 and 3, where they are relevant to your application. You must send them with your supporting documents *If you fail to do, your application may be refused.*

Where any of the information or documentation also relates to someone else (for example a joint bank account or joint utility bill) you should ask that person or persons to sign PART 2 of the consent form.

*From the applicant*
I understand that the Home Office may check whether the information and documentation that I provide is genuine and correct.

I agree to the provider of the information and documentation telling the Home Office whether it is genuine and/or correct or in what way(s) (if any) it is not genuine and/or correct.

I agree to the disclosure to the Home Office of any relevant data (including personal data) that the provider of the information or documentation holds on me for the above purpose. If I have not supplied correct information or documentation to the Home Office the provider may disclose my relevant correct data (including personal data).

I understand that the information obtained may be used to decide my application and for related purposes.

I understand that providing information or documentation that is not genuine and/or correct will normally result in my application (or subsequent applications) being refused and may lead to my prosecution for a criminal offence.

Name and address of applicant:
Postcode 
Signature Date


----------



## Chesterli (Nov 27, 2017)

Many thanks twee for your helpful reply. Very much appreciate it!

I will use my partner/sponsor's company and state pension. So I guess I would need to submit the ' Consent letter for the Home Office to verify third party information signed by my sponsor / husband. ' as you have submitted.

May I ask did you download this form after your final submission and then printed, signed by your husband, scanned, uploaded?

I presume that you have your bio-appointment booked? Best wishes on your result.


Thanks again!




twee said:


> Glad my post was helpful to you.
> This form has been so helpful to me, it really is nice to be able to pass on some help to others in this stressful time.
> 
> Before replying to your questions it should be pointed out that each person's application is unique to their situation. *When you finish your online application, a document list is given to you based on your answers to the your online application*.
> ...


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

twee said:


> *Well not wanting my application refused, I supplied this document and signed it. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, is it a requirement to complete that form? As I only knew of it after seeing your post. It never mentions it on the Application 


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Chesterli said:


> Many thanks twee for your helpful reply. Very much appreciate it!
> 
> I will use my partner/sponsor's company and state pension. So I guess I would need to submit the ' Consent letter for the Home Office to verify third party information signed by my sponsor / husband. ' as you have submitted.
> 
> ...



There are 3 consent forms located near the end of your online application. You can download them from within the application. I downloaded them, printed them off and then signed 2 of them. Once my forms were signed, I then made the completed/signed forms into a pdf file to add to the documents I needed to submit.

*Depending upon your situation you may not need to fill in all three forms.
*
*PART 1: Consent for the Home Office to verify application information*
_You (the applicant) should sign the Part 1 consent, and relevant other parties should sign Part 2 and 3, where they are relevant to your application.* You must send them with your supporting documents If you fail to do, your application may be refused.*
Where any of the information or documentation also relates to someone else (for example a joint bank account or joint utility bill) you should ask that person or persons to sign PART 2 of the consent form.
_

*PART 2: Consent for the Home Office to verify third party information
*_My pension cheques go into a joint bank account, so I had my husband/sponsor sign form 2._


*PART 3 Consent for the Home Office to verify information from third party sponsor*
_If the information or documentation relates to another person or persons who is to provide the applicant with financial support, that person or persons* should sign the following declaration:

I have agreed to provide financial support to the applicant as set out in the application form. I have provided information or documentation to support the application. I understand the Home Office may verify the information or documentation which has been provided._


Unfortunately, there are no Sopra Steria offices open yet in a centre near to where I live, so haven't been able to book my biometrics appointment. I submitted my application after the shutdown began.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

ithinkin said:


> So, is it a requirement to complete that form? As I only knew of it after seeing your post. It never mentions it on the Application
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


The 3 forms are provided to you near the end of your online application. 

Unfortunately, once you have submitted and paid for your application, you can't get back into the online application part so I can't be more specific as to what the exact wording is, in regards to filling out the said forms. 

Sorry, I can't help you more but it does say you must fill in the forms that apply to your application.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

twee said:


> The 3 forms are provided to you near the end of your online application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, its very useful. I have found the form via a Google search, but that because I saw your post. But it never prompted me to download this form, but it did for spouse declaration. I may just add it. Nothing to lose. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

ithinkin said:


> Thank you, its very useful. I have found the form via a Google search, but that because I saw your post. But it never prompted me to download this form, but it did for spouse declaration. I may just add it. Nothing to lose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I made a pdf copy of all 3 forms, if you need them ithinkin. I could copy and post them for you here. I just can't tell you where exactly they were in the online application.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

twee said:


> I made a pdf copy of all 3 forms, if you need them ithinkin. I could copy and post them for you here. I just can't tell you where exactly they were in the online application.


3 forms? I'm lost now. Thought it was just one, with 3 declarations. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

ithinkin said:


> 3 forms? I'm lost now. Thought it was just one, with 3 declarations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


These are the 3 forms I was referring to ithinkin. 
Sorry instead of helping you, I have only confused you more. 
My sincere apologies.


*PART 1: Consent for the Home Office to verify application information*

You (the applicant) should sign the Part 1 consent, and relevant other parties should sign Part 2 and 3, where they are relevant to your application. You must send them with your supporting documents If you fail to do, your application may be refused.

Where any of the information or documentation also relates to someone else (for example a joint bank account or joint utility bill) you should ask that person or persons to sign PART 2 of the consent form.

*From the applicant*

I understand that the Home Office may check whether the information and documentation that I provide is genuine and correct.

I agree to the provider of the information and documentation telling the Home Office whether it is genuine and/or correct or in what way(s) (if any) it is not genuine and/or correct.

I agree to the disclosure to the Home Office of any relevant data (including personal data) that the provider of the information or documentation holds on me for the above purpose. If I have not supplied correct information or documentation to the Home Office the provider may disclose my relevant correct data (including personal data).

I understand that the information obtained may be used to decide my application and for related purposes.

I understand that providing information or documentation that is not genuine and/or correct will normally result in my application (or subsequent applications) being refused and may lead to my prosecution for a criminal offence.



Name and address of applicant:




Postcode 



Signature 




Date







*PART 2: Consent for the Home Office to verify third party information*

If any information or documentation provided n is in the joint names of the applicant and another person (or persons), the joint owner should sign the following declaration:

The above-named person (‘the applicant’) has given the Home Office information or documentation and agreed that the Home Office can check that such information or documentation is genuine and/or correct. I am a joint owner with the applicant of some or all of that information or documentation.

I understand that information about the applicant may also reveal information about me.

I agree to the provider of the information or documentation giving the Home Office relevant data (including personal data) that it holds about me. I understand that this only covers data about me in my capacity as joint owner of the relevant information with the applicant (and not about any other information it may hold about me either in my capacity as an individual or jointly together with a third party) and is limited to:
- such relevant data as is necessary to confirm that the information or documentation that the applicant has supplied is genuine and correct;
- if that information or documentation is not correct, relevant data relating to any irregularities, inaccuracies or discrepancies in the information or documentation that the applicant has provided, including as to the correct information that the provider of the information holds.

I understand that this information or documentation may be used to make a decision on the application and for related purposes.



Name and address of joint owner




Postcode 



Signature 




Date






*PART 3: Consent for the Home Office to verify information from third party sponsor*

If the information or documentation relates to another person or persons who is to provide the applicant with financial support, that person or persons* should sign the following declaration:

I have agreed to provide financial support to the applicant as set out in the application form. I have provided information or documentation to support the application. I understand the Home Office may verify the information or documentation which has been provided.

I agree to the provider of the information or documentation giving the Home Office relevant personal data it holds about me. This is limited to that which is necessary to confirm that the information or documentation the applicant has supplied is genuine and correct. If that information or documentation is not genuine or correct, the provider may give the Home Office details of any irregularities, inaccuracies or discrepancies in the information or documentation, and may also disclose to the Home Office the correct information that they hold.

I understand that this information or documentation may be used to decide the application and for related purposes.



Name and address of financial sponsor





Postcode



Signature 




Date



*If the account is a joint account, all owners should sign.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

twee said:


> These are the 3 forms I was referring to ithinkin.
> Sorry instead of helping you, I have only confused you more.
> My sincere apologies.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Its the same form, just in 3 parts. Thank you for taking time in explaining

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cisco4life (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi, I have just come across this post which is talking about printing the above mentioned declaration, sign and scan/upload.

On my application, I did not see anything like this. There was an online declaration for the applicant and .pdf declaration to print/ sign and scan for the sponsor. 

Can a senior member please clarify if I missed this declaration?

Appreciate your assistance...


----------

